# Should I buy an M6?



## BSBG (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, I feel the need for a relaible, powerful handheld. I have read all the threads about the ROP and the Mag85, and I was tempted. But I figure if I need this thing for more than impressing my buds, I don't want to deal w/ instaflashing bulbs and pumping the switch to get it to turn on.

A Surefire M6 is expensive, but it seems that it always works...

I don't want to turn this into a big flame war, but anyone have any constructive thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## ugrey (Jun 10, 2007)

I live on a dead end street. Maybe once a month, I have night time unwanted "visitors" (broken beer bottles, empty beer cans, used condoms, used needles, noise, used diapers, party garbage left as an offering, and then once a year, maybe a stolen car or other property or a house prowler or worse) . A 3-5 second blast of 500 lumen M6 light is enough to "remind" them there is some where else they have got to be. A rechargeable light may or may not work after sitting up for 2 months. Rechargeable batteries self discharge over time. My first set of batteries lasted over 6 months. It is a bump in the night light for me, and every now and then, a toy. An M6 will make all the rest of your lights seem dim. You can get one off Ebay for about $325. If you have a real need for one, for a few seconds a year, your M6 will seem cheap.


----------



## Brozneo (Jun 11, 2007)

I never seen or used a M6, but I have numerous Mag85's, Mag11's, ROPs etc and I have had no trouble with them at all, no blowing the bulb nothing... You dont have to treat them carefully, just be nice - just like you would with the expensive M6! Also these other lights are cheaper to construct... So IMO I would go with a Mag Mod instead of a M6.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jun 11, 2007)

Should you buy an M6?

YES



Tim


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jun 11, 2007)

ugrey said:


> You can get one off Ebay for about $325.
> 
> 
> Buy from the Forums, the last one I bought was MINT and I paid $285 shipped.
> ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know why MR-16 mods aren't more popular around here but if you do up or buy over a 50w MR-16 modded mag (the original MR-16 magmod has to be the Ginseng Polaris), that would make a very nice handheld with a very long-lasting bulb and about 30 mins runtime spewing roughly 1000 lumens as compared to the M6s 500-800 lumens for 20 mins on expensive primary cells. 

My 50w magmod :-
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1261322&postcount=1

Using a 3D mag host, powered by a modamag 3D to 12AA batt holder, Osram 50w MR-16 10º spotlight, draws about 4A current. Currently using 2100 mah cells so about 25-30 mins runtime. The latest 2700 mah cells should give me another 5-10 mins. 

The bulb is rated for 2000 hrs or more and spews around 1000-1300 lumens (based on DIY litebox). 

Of course it is larger than an M6, but I think being rechargeable with a long-lasting bulb makes it a pretty handy light. You can also have the versitility of changing it to other 12v 25-100w bulbs for differing brightness/runtimes, different beam angles and even use LED MR-16s! 

I think it's a pretty handy high-powered light with decent runtimes next to my HID. I bought an M6 too, but am not using it in its original form. It's at Milky's waiting for a multi-LED mod. If you really must get the M6, try looking around for one of the rechargeable solutions out there by CPFers.


----------



## FILIPPO (Jun 11, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> I don't know why MR-16 mods aren't more popular around here but if you do up or buy over a 50w MR-16 modded mag (the original MR-16 magmod has to be the Ginseng Polaris), that would make a very nice handheld with a very long-lasting bulb and about 30 mins runtime spewing roughly 1000 lumens as compared to the M6s 500-800 lumens for 20 mins on expensive primary cells.
> 
> My 50w magmod :-
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1261322&postcount=1
> ...


 
+1 very good!
why buy an M6 when you can have this light.
M6 is perfect for tactical use and if you need it for tactical use you MUST buy it, but if you don't need an M6 for tactical use you shouldn't buy it becouse is too expensive and you can buy some other custom light more powerfoul than an M6


----------



## Grox (Jun 11, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> +1 very good!
> why buy an M6 when you can have this light.
> M6 is perfect for tactical use and if you need it for tactical use you MUST buy it, but if you don't need an M6 for tactical use you shouldn't buy it becouse is too expensive and you can buy some other custom light more powerfoul than an M6



The M6 has the advantage of running on primary lithiums - therefore it can sit for a while whereas NiMh needs monthly care. Perfect for the occasional bump in the night.

If you purchase the M6 you should be aware that the M6 is not immune from instaflashes either... and if you drop the light there's always the chance the bulb will blow.

Some mag mods/HID/spotlights are actually quite good in terms of reliability. I would probably not rely on them in a life/death situation, but they have the cost advantage over the M6!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 11, 2007)

Grox said:


> The M6 has the advantage of running on primary lithiums - therefore it can sit for a while whereas NiMh needs monthly care. Perfect for the occasional bump in the night.!



There are many pro's and con's to answering your question. It is a high quality, durable, reliable light with a smooth beam. On the one hand, running on primary lithium cells at $1.70 x 6 seems like a great advantage...but that only lasts for 20-30 minutes...so it can also be seen as a disadvantage.

If you want more throw, I don't think the M6 will be the best choice...because SF hates "lumpy beams" so they use reflector texturing to diffuse the beam.

I have a boatload of Maglite mods, and have only instaflashed two bulbs over 2 years, and one was my doing it intentionally to test a new setup.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 11, 2007)

Grox said:


> The M6 has the advantage of running on primary lithiums - therefore it can sit for a while whereas NiMh needs monthly care. Perfect for the occasional bump in the night.
> 
> If you purchase the M6 you should be aware that the M6 is not immune from instaflashes either... and if you drop the light there's always the chance the bulb will blow.
> 
> Some mag mods/HID/spotlights are actually quite good in terms of reliability. I would probably not rely on them in a life/death situation, but they have the cost advantage over the M6!



Another beauty of a 3D (12v bulb) Mag mod... it can run on 3 x Li-ons (roughly 12v) D-sized (these are quite rare though) or 3 x C-sized Li-ons in replacement of the 12AA setup! No battery holder to mess around with and has the same negligible discharge as primary lithiums. You'd have to get a li-on charger though. 

With C Li-ons (3300 mah were they?), you'd get 40ish mins of runtime and if you can get the D's (5000 mah or so right?), over an hour of runtime and prob with a very nice discharge curve. The only worry of running it continuously is heat from the bulb, although a 50w is quite manageable to run for a relatively 'long' time. Some 75-100w bulbs can get hot within secs as you guys know


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 11, 2007)

Would I buy an M6?

Answer : Yes definitely. It is one of the lights on my wish list. Although it cost about $300+ to buy this SF, it does provide product warranty which follows the product. 
It is a fact that there are many mods to be had with much less $$ and with more lumens. Personally I would want a light that would be reliable at any time. If it is spoilt for any reason at least there is warranty backing it up. Buying a proven design from a manufacturer with a track record would justify the extra cost over a concept light which to me buying it is an investment.
P.S. If i have the dosh I even get the Beast!


----------



## Cerbera (Jun 11, 2007)

I too have never had an issue with instaflash. If you keep track of your batteries' voltage with a multimeter, you should be fine.

I have read on this forum that potted bulbs seem to blow up more than bi pins. I can't say personally because I only handle bi-pins. They are cheaper bulbs.

Nihm batteries are a pain because of their self-discharge, but you can charge it under two hours. The protected C Li-ion batteries have great capacity but charging them is a pain because I haven't found a fast and reliable Li-ion charger. One cell can take about 8-9 hours with a 400mah charger. If there is a fast charger for these cells, please let me know! Primaries are good if you rarely use the light and this is where the M6 would be a good choice.

Another good thing about a Mag mod is that you can buy a new host if it ever gets damaged. It only cost around 20 bucks.

However, the design of the M6 is just fantastic. I would love to own one, but for MY money, I would always choose a Mag mod because its fun and relatively easy to customize it.

A 2D with Kiu socket, FM 6AA to 2D and WA1111 can produce around 700-800 lumens. Maybe a bit bigger than an M6.

Choice is yours.


----------



## BSBG (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.

It appears that the correct answer should be "get both" for the low running cost of the modded mag and the "there when you need it" reliability of the M6.

To build a C cell Li based Mag, I keep adding it up to close to $200 including charger. NiMH or 18650s would be chaper, but more of a project. One of FM's FM85's, with batteries, is over $300 but offers in light charging and it looks like a lightsaber oo:

More to ponder - keep the input coming.


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't like the idea of feeding an M6 on primaries (cost, and diminishing output when used), nor have the rechargeable solutions been very appealing to me. I'll buy an M6 when SF makes a factory rechargeable flavor, which will probably be never.

Everyone has an opinion or three, but my favorite in this class is a stock Magcharger with WA 1160 bulb. Its a 30 second mod, and puts out as much light, (_to my eyeballs anyway_), as a Mag85 without the hassle of having to assemble one. Costs less, and comes with a factory charger.

Doesn't have the form of an M6, thats for sure, but its a ton of light for less than 1/3 the price, especially when you factor in the cost of primaries or a rechargeable option for the M6. JMO.

cheers


----------



## adamr999 (Jun 11, 2007)

Don't forget the M6-CB is also designed to be used as a weapon. If you hold an M6 you will fall in love with it, I did.


----------



## Bravo25 (Jun 11, 2007)

I had one. I liked it, but for me it was economics. I sold it to purchase a couple of 35W HID's. Not as compact, but brighter, and rechargeable.


----------



## flashfan (Jun 11, 2007)

I have two M6s, and absolutely love them. For me, it's about peace of mind, but also about being "technologically challenged" (not able to make/repair mods). The reliability factor, warranty repairs, availability of spare parts/accessories/upgrades, and customer service are crucial issues to consider.

Buying the M6 a number of years ago sure hurt the pocketbook, but to this day, it is one flashlight that holds its value (to me) and performs, performs, performs. I have spent much more than the cost of one M6 on a bunch of outdated, under-performing lights like the Trek 19, TACM III, etc. that have long been relegated to the bottom of a drawer.

Should you buy an M6? I say YES!


----------



## Per Arne (Jun 11, 2007)

Depending on your hands... I got the M6 and I think it is little bit too thick for my hands. I would have liked a clicky switch instead of the twist/push button... But then again, it takes lesser space in my backpack then the M4 which feels little bit too long and front heavy...

And after reading here on CPF that by useing the MN15 lamp in it, you have around 200 lumen for almost 2.5 hours... it has become a winner!!!

At the moment, the M6 is the light thats goes into my backpack anytime, with spare MN21, MN15 and batteries. 

PA


----------



## Cerbera (Jun 11, 2007)

I forgot that there is a Wolf Eyes M300 Lion that will come out eventually...

You can check it out here.

However, this thing is being pushed back every month so if you have the patience for this rechargeable alternative, I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 11, 2007)

An M6 should be a part of every Surefire collection. Buy it as a compliment to your existing light(s) but not as your only light. 

I use mime occasionally with the HOLA and still am on my first set of batteries. I use my "other" lights for primary illumination.

The output of the HOLA cannot be denied. The MN15 option makes it a viable cost effective solution for more than occassional use.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 11, 2007)

Personally I'd take an M6 with a M3 head and a MN10 if funds were limitless and I wanted a good long running lithium primary powered light. The smaller M3 head on it would make it more practical for carry.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 11, 2007)

There are many threads about the M6 vs. Maglite mods. In true CPF tradition, you should buy both. I have spent at least $10K on lights since joining CPF's, and almost got an M6 several times. I have an M4 & L2.

Here are my 5 reasons for not getting an M6...in order of relevance to me. 

Diffusing reflector to give nice, even beam is done at the expense of throw which I want more.
No reliable rechargeable option for full performance/lumen output that M6 is capable of.
Expense of 6 x $1.70 123's for only a 20-30 min. of waning run time as batteries drain.
Poor SF service I have experienced repeatedly. Everyone promotes SF as a really great company that backs your light if anything goes wrong...but they don't mention how slow, at times incompetent, and how unfriendly their Cust. Service has been. It took me 6 contacts (email and phone) to get a spare MN61 bulb, and 5 contacts to get proper O-ring for L2 after getting wrong one twice.
Expensive parts such as bulbs.
I should say that I love my L2 once I got a supply of parts, and because the AW 14670 Li-Ion works perfectly, so I'm not against SF's quality of manufacturing.


----------



## seery (Jun 11, 2007)

Buy an M6 and never look back.

The M6 is the best built handheld illumination tool made. Add a lifetime
warranty and the option to go M6-X-LOLA to the mix and it's a no brainer.

Anything but an M6 and you'll always be second guessing your decision.

I have 6 of them set-up paired with the HOLA, LOLA, and the X-LOLA lamps,
and will probably end up with 4 more before this fall. 

Will second the point of keeping an eye on the B/S/T for a good deal.

Enjoy.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL!....someone that owns six M6's and planning to buy four more is not going to be able to give any more of an objective answer than someone like me that owns a boatload of Maglite mods. 

Read the diverging opinions here and in other threads, and you'll find what fits for you somewhere in the middle of it all. Good luck.


----------



## zk188 (Jun 11, 2007)

In my opinion the surefire M6 is overpriced for what you get until surefire lowers the price an offers an rechargeable option i would advise building a Mag mod.


----------



## gromit (Jun 12, 2007)

Are you fishing for the anti-Surefire -vs- Pro-Surefire crowd here to duke it out?

IMO, Buy the light, if you don't like it you can always sell it quickly.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmm, I think before buying a $300 light, it is a wise decision on the OPs part to seek opinions. And many valid points have been brought up here. Personally, I've owned several SFs and as mentioned, I have also bought an M6, but just to use it as a host. 

I can't see myself spending $10 for 20mins use. The MN15 (was it?) setup that gives 200 lumens for 2.5 hrs is more like it, but then, that's not the original 'factory' setup of the M6. But if I ever wanted to use it as an incan, I'd prob go for that. 

Very few general users need 'room-clearing' capabilities for short bursts, so the M6 isn't that suitable for everyday use in its original form. Anyway, it wasn't designed to be a general user light. It's a tactical tool for LEOs and military. How we adapt or mod the light is up to us, but the price tag is 'justified' in that sense for selling to the military. 

As for SF reliability and CS, it's a hit or miss kinda thing for a lot of us. I've owned a few lousy tailcaps and have had problems with some of their other products. Don't depend on it with your life, even an SF can fail, especially high-powered pressurised bulbs. We've all read about how 'shock-isolated' M-series have gone poof with just a light drop. In fact, a regular mag is probably the simplest and most reliable light (tho not very bright  ) around. 

As to magmod vs M6 reliability, I guess it all depends on a case-by-case basis. If the magmod is really put together well, it might even be more reliable than a mass produced M6.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 12, 2007)

That's how I see it as well. The M6 is an excellent light, but at its price...as with anything in life, there are pro's and con's. So it really is useful for someone to stop and think about how they would likely use it. We could all just say "Oh yeah, just buy the light" but there is nothing wrong with giving and reading multiple viewpoints. People should also understand that the "quality SF support and backing" is only as good as the current level of customer service....which IMHO is about at the "Dell computer" level...which is a shame, but hopefully will improve as they get more competition.


----------



## Flymo (Jun 12, 2007)

EXPENSIVE !! but If you find it is worth for a LOT of money, sorry, but not for me.
Because they have a short battery runtime.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 12, 2007)

When you look at some of the other consumer grade products available for the price of an M6, it does start to look incredibly foolish. Amazes me that SureFire can get away with it. I honestly feel like they are selling a price tag on a lot of their upper end gear. 

Think of it this way...

you could buy a 19 inch LCD display for your computer
you could buy a 36 inch CRT telivision
you could buy a Kitchen-Aid mixer, even though it too, is overpriced
you could buy just about any *major* value priced appliance
you could buy 8 microwaves
you could buy a denon 7.1 surround sound receiver with video upconversion
you could buy 37 toaster ovens
you could *almost* buy a dyson brand vacuum cleaner, one of the most expensive consumer vacuums available.
you could buy a mountain bike, made from significantly more metal and precision machining and moving parts.
you could buy a very decent digital camera
you could buy an entire computer and monitor and printer combo!
you could buy the latest greatest cell phone (which will do everything you will never need a cell phone to ever do)

I could go on and on... but you see a trend here... that most products in that price range, far exceed a bulb, switch, and hunk-o-aluminum in complexity and size. Granted most of it comes from china, and I'm sure SF pays their employees good an all... but at the price of an M6, I expect there to be a well paid American widdling it out of a hunk of aluminum by HAND!!!, lol.

In fact, the only way I can think of to spend that much money and have a product that is LESS functional, less complicated, and include less material quantity, would be to buy jewelry. 

nuff said...


If I could afford it without it being a problem financially, I'd buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jun 12, 2007)

Was thinking of getting a M6 aswell! But ended up with a Mag Mod, 2D. 6AA, new reflector and pelican bulbs. I am very happy with this setup!

If the M6 would have been rechargeable I probably would own one!


----------



## BSBG (Jun 12, 2007)

gromit said:


> Are you fishing for the anti-Surefire -vs- Pro-Surefire crowd here to duke it out?



Nope. I am seriously debating the pruchase of one or the other and wanted some current opinions. I own several Surefires and several (basically stock) Mags, but am looking for a portable "reach out" capable light. I was about to pull the trigger on one of Fivemega's FM lights, but by the time I added up the price I was at M6 levels, so I figured maybe just go with the M6.

In the end I am going to buy both and decide which best suits my needs, it's just a question of which one to start with. I'm thnking M6, because as stated, if I don't like it I won't lose too much when I sell it.

Keep the debate going :thinking:


----------



## firefly99 (Jun 12, 2007)

mdocod said:


> the only way I can think of to spend that much money and have a product that is LESS functional, less complicated, and include less material quantity, would be to buy jewelry.
> nuff said...
> 
> If I could afford it without it being a problem financially, I'd buy it in a heartbeat


Well said, different people different strokes.

If you have some spare coins to buy the M6 and batteries, by all means get it. But if you have to save up to purchase the M6 then very likely you cannot afford to feed it, 6 batteries every 20 minutes.

My 2 cents.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jun 12, 2007)

I've owned the M6 until my GF's mom thought it was a cool thing to have, i did regret buying it although i paid dealers price the light is nothing mindblowing compared to mag mods, and to spend up to $15 for a good set of primaries every 20 min is something that adds more to the cost. 
The M6 will look dim against lesser costing mag mods and you will look like a fool. I consider the SF M6 a Fetish light for surefire fans.


----------



## gromit (Jun 12, 2007)

As a owner my 2 cents:
My M6 a special use light. If you’re looking for an everyday use light look for a rechargeable option. I added the M15 lamp and it puts out more than enough light for my uses. For me $10 every month or two wont break the bank, so batteries are not an issues. Primaries do have an advantage over rechargeable with shelf life, so if the light will be sitting for some time primaries are the way to go.

My experiences with Surefire customer service have always been good. I always ask for a name and extension when I call any company CS lines, that way if there ever is unresolved issues I can track back to the first person I called. I've had worse experiences with some custom guys here- Jet22 and DSpeck for example, at least I didn't loose much dealing with them, unlike others here.
Keep in mind that there is not one perfect light for everyone. What is the Holy Grail for you today? Everyone here has different requirements for their lights, so the M6 might not be the best option for everyone.
I will admit that when my friends come over and look at my shelf-o-lights, the two that are picked up the most are my M6 and Orb Ti, both due to their sizes.


----------



## gromit (Jun 12, 2007)

Either way you go, I'm hope that you will be happy.
Don't think yourself a fool for keeping either one or both, what ever makes you happy, at least for now. 

I do own a couple modded Mags. I will say for the $, a modded mag will give you a ton of light.


----------



## LED61 (Jun 12, 2007)

Perhaps you will be intereseted in reading this thread

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138564&highlight=sell

I had the same dilema 7 months ago, I've bought two since then and never looked back on my decision. You will not regret it.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 12, 2007)

Another thing to consider is rear switch vs side switch... for the smaller SF lights like E2E, 6P, Z2 etc... it's pretty balanced when using overhand grip, but the SF M6 might be a bit 'unwieldy' for some hands. 

A Mag 3D and smaller with the side switch seems to be more balanced in hand. But yeah, if u have the budget to try both, then do it!


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, now I want an M6. Where is the cheapest place to get one?


----------



## tussery (Jun 13, 2007)

At this point I would have to say OpticsHQ. Check the Dealers Corner.


----------



## LED61 (Jun 13, 2007)

tussery said:


> At this point I would have to say OpticsHQ. Check the Dealers Corner.


 
Yes, definitely talk to Mike at www.opticshq.com he'll take real good care of you!!! outstanding dealer.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 13, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Yes, definitely talk to Mike at www.opticshq.com he'll take real good care of you!!! outstanding dealer.



That's the same price as SF. Does he give a CPF discount?


----------



## LED61 (Jun 13, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> That's the same price as SF. Does he give a CPF discount?


 
Yes he does--a substantial discount--call him up and tell him I sent you over, though this is not necessary, just being a CPF member.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2007)

Regarding the purchase of a SureFire.M6. I would say YES!


----------



## dixemon (Jun 15, 2007)

The M6 is a killer light. Ive owned two of them. The cheapest place to purchase one is on ebay. Find a reputable dealer and negotiate a backdoor price through ebay and have them send you a paypal invoice. the last one I paid for was about 290$. good luck


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just curious what about a *Wolf Eyes M90-13V Rattlesnake Rechargeable Flashlight? Only $140.00*
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-87-6185
Then add a 700 lumen lamp. Only $25.00
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-87-6185&tb=5

So that a 700 lumen (rechargeable) light for $165.00 or am I off track?


----------



## LED61 (Jun 17, 2007)

Optik49 said:


> Just curious what about a *Wolf Eyes M90-13V Rattlesnake Rechargeable Flashlight? Only $140.00*
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-87-6185
> Then add a 700 lumen lamp. Only $25.00
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-87-6185&tb=5
> ...


 
Can't say anything bad about this setup with the extender and three 18650's to power up that bulb. My brother has that setup and curiously we had a shootout last night against my M6-MN21. The rattlesnake has more flood, but bear in mind the 700 lumens lamp is bulb lumens from Lumens factory, multiply by .65 and you get more or less 450 lumens. then there is the issue of Surefire's underrating their light's output, and the M6-MN21 on new primaries is closer to 650 lumens--torch lumens that is. So it definitely is still a lot brighter than the Rattlesnake.


----------



## sierracharlie (Jun 20, 2007)

I use mine with the MN15 and it is my favorite light.


----------



## Hodsta (Jun 20, 2007)

For things that go bump in the night the HOLA M6 is my choice, but unless you are trying to make some sort of impact on target then it really is more light than most would require, the cost of which is dreadfully expensive run times.


----------



## BoomerSooner (Jun 20, 2007)

Buy what you want, you only go around once. And, it won't be your last purchase.



> we had a shootout last night against my M6-MN21. The rattlesnake has more flood, but bear in mind the 700 lumens lamp is bulb lumens from Lumens factory, multiply by .65 and you get more or less 450 lumens.


 
This sentence seems unfinished as far as a descriptive outcome of the shootout?


----------



## BSBG (Jun 20, 2007)

OK, just an update - I got one :twothumbs.

Great light all around. I find the MN21 to be a lot of light. The MN20) is probably more useful all around, and the MN15 isn't too shabby either considering the run time. I haven't had a lot of opportunity to play with it, but it will be dark again soon.

Thanks for al the input and advice. Next project, mag85....


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 20, 2007)

You used everyone's feedback, weighed various factors, and got what you wanted for your situation....and an excellent quality light at that! Congratulations on a great choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I bit the bullet too. Mine will be here friday.:twothumbs


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Per Arne said:


> Depending on your hands... I got the M6 and I think it is little bit too thick for my hands. I would have liked a clicky switch instead of the twist/push button... But then again, it takes lesser space in my backpack then the M4 which feels little bit too long and front heavy...
> 
> And after reading here on CPF that by useing the MN15 lamp in it, you have around 200 lumen for almost 2.5 hours... it has become a winner!!!
> 
> ...


I like my M6 alot. Now that I know I can use a mn15 it's that much better. Has anyone used a LED tower module in one? Is there a particular board you need to use when building the module to account for current?


----------



## Per Arne (Jun 21, 2007)

www.lighthound.com sell an ArcMania 5 Watt Turbohead Module for SureFire $174.99. I recon it would therefore fit the M3T, M4 and M6...?

Does anybody know the Lumen output, Runtime and Beam shape??

PA


edit: SureFire's KL2 and KL6 LED Bezel, but they could be hard to find... and then modded by Milkyspit...


----------



## leukos (Jun 21, 2007)

I have never understood why CPFers would shell out so much $$ to turn an excellent incandescent into a mediocre LED light with such a poor thermal pathway.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jun 21, 2007)

I like as many options as possible. With a tower module it's just like changing a bulb. Sometimes the extra run time would be usefull. Then I can change it back to 500 lumen incan glory in seconds.


----------



## BSBG (Jul 22, 2007)

This place is bad for the walletoo:. I said *an* M6-

now I have ended up with two:












We're not going to even start on the modded mags that are oh-so-much-fun to put together....


----------



## LED61 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd use the MN15 in the regular bezel M6 for easy ID. I have found out through 8 months of use that what I really want in the M6 when I go out into the woods is RUNTIME RUNTIME RUNTIME with as white a beam as possible and that's the MN15. So one of my two is permanently with the MN15.


----------



## dolbyyy (Jul 23, 2007)

LED61 said:


> I'd use the MN15 in the regular bezel M6 for easy ID. I have found out through 8 months of use that what I really want in the M6 when I go out into the woods is RUNTIME RUNTIME RUNTIME with as white a beam as possible and that's the MN15. So one of my two is permanently with the MN15.


Hi LED61, I have just bought an M6 (it should arrive in the next few days), which is the runtime of the MN15 in the M6?


----------



## Grox (Jul 23, 2007)

BSBG said:


> This place is bad for the walletoo:. I said *an* M6-
> 
> now I have ended up with two:
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## BSBG (Jul 23, 2007)

dolbyyy said:


> Hi LED61, I have just bought an M6 (it should arrive in the next few days), which is the runtime of the MN15 in the M6?



Two plus hours - see:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142517

LED61: Great minds must think alike, as that was my plan - MN15 in one, MN20 /21 in the other. One for general walking around, the other for really dark situations oo:


----------



## LED61 (Jul 23, 2007)

dolbyyy said:


> Hi LED61, I have just bought an M6 (it should arrive in the next few days), which is the runtime of the MN15 in the M6?


 
I get slightly better than 2.5 hours in it with Duracell Procell. One word of caution, I now "break in" my brand new powerful batteries with the MN21 for about one minute of thrilling light before I insert that MB20 battery holder into the MN15 M6. This I do since an MN15 blackened after about 8 hours use. Since we are overdriving it, I and others would rather not do it with spanking brand new 123's.

BSBG: glad to see we think alike!! Good luck you'll have a lot of fun with the new lights.


----------



## dolbyyy (Jul 23, 2007)

LED61, BSBG Thank you so much. I've just posted this following question in another thread anyway can you suggest me how could I do to recognize an old MN20 lamp model from the new one? I am bit worried about receiving my M6 with an old MN20 lamp :sigh:
Thank again


----------



## LED61 (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, I see Jim took good care of you in his other thread. Always listen to Jim before you listen to me he's the master.


----------



## paulr (Jul 24, 2007)

An M6 (plain bezel please) is definitely on my want-to-buy list for after I hit the jackpot. There's nothing like it, the precision, the design. But the expenditure is about art, and about the surge of exhileration from turning it on and lighting the trees around you. If all you want is a functional way to dump a ton of photons on miscreants near your house, a 20 dollar SLA spotlight will be brighter--and a heck of a lot more cost effective-- even if you have to remember to charge it up once a month. Heck, another 10 dollars will get you an AC wall plug timer that will let you charge the spotlight for a few minutes a day to keep it topped off. So I wouldn't worry about this lithium shelf life stuff.


----------



## BillBond (Jul 24, 2007)

I find the M6 so important to me that I bought a second one.
I keep one in the house and one in the car or boat.

I find the high output lamp unnecessary and a waste.

Out camping it will cause animals to freeze in there tracks,
and downtown it will cause the homeless to freeze thinking 
I am a cop with a spot light.


----------



## lightr07 (Jul 24, 2007)

BillBond said:


> I find the M6 so important to me that I bought a second one.
> I keep one in the house and one in the car or boat.
> 
> I find the high output lamp unnecessary and a waste.
> ...


The HOLA isn't for everyone, Its mainly from what i understand, designed for self-defense or sometimes hunting / military applications or for when you need *ALOT* of light. Then there's also the feeling you get from making a couple mile radius of your M6 go from Dark to light. So there is some practical applications (Alot more of them then what i listed) but in your situation's of use, Home and Camping / Recreational that the HOLA won't be any use for you.


----------



## ugrey (Jul 26, 2007)

Paulr, One reason I bought my M6 was because, in the last 10 years, I have lived through 2 ten plus days(and nights) , with no power, due to an ice storm and a freak wind storm. There was no way to recharge a battery. An M6 and a box of 123s is very comforting.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jul 26, 2007)

ugrey said:


> Paulr, One reason I bought my M6 was because, in the last 10 years, I have lived through 2 ten plus days(and nights) , with no power, due to an ice storm and a freak wind storm. There was no way to recharge a battery. An M6 and a box of 123s is very comforting.



I'm sure the M6 is hardly the light for a long drawn power outage. Even with the X-LOLA it runs 2.5hrs max. As above mentioned, the M6 is a very specialised light.


----------



## John N (Jul 26, 2007)

zk188 said:


> In my opinion the surefire M6 is overpriced for what you get until surefire [...] offers an rechargeable option [...]



They do. It's called the 10X. 

-john


----------



## John N (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a SF M6 and a pair of SF 10X lights. 

The M6 sits in the bed stand drawer with fresh batteries, standing by in case of an emergency. It is expensive, not the brightest light out there, but I wanted something BRIGHT that I could count on to work when I needed it and something able to take a beating. It's small, bright, light, and TOUGH (shock isolation you know). The use of primary lithiums is a plus for me for shelf life. Perhaps other lights out there would do the job as well, but I feel I can bet on SF quality where others might be unknown to me. I'd rather play it safe. It fits the bill for me.

I have a 10X mounted in the bedroom closet and the pantry closet. The 10X is a more practical light if you have a few seconds to remove it from the charger and screw it down. You can't just pull it off the charger and turn it on. It's a good light for walking the dog, venturing out into a storm to figure out what blew off your roof, etc. The two stage output is a great feature.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy either light again. That said, I suspect with the advances in LED technology lately, I think they will be "obsolete" soon. I could see SF releasing an M6 style multi-LED light with at least as much output, longer runtime and more sturdy. SF, just do it! Oh, and a rechargeable , multi output version too! 

Enjoy your M6!

-john


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 26, 2007)

John N said:


> They do. It's called the 10X.
> 
> -john


No to mention the new Lumens Factory HO-M6R 13V lamp...


----------



## chakrawal (Jul 26, 2007)

BSBG said:


> OK, I feel the need for a relaible, powerful handheld. I have read all the threads about the ROP and the Mag85, and I was tempted. But I figure if I need this thing for more than impressing my buds, I don't want to deal w/ instaflashing bulbs and pumping the switch to get it to turn on.
> 
> A Surefire M6 is expensive, but it seems that it always works...
> 
> ...


Buy both.


----------



## R11GS (Jul 26, 2007)

Should *I* buy an M6?


I've been on the fence on this one. If I had endless coin, I'd have one for sure. But I don't.

For the mostly "bump in the night" application, I'm looking for a small incan running primaries with as much throw as I can get with a decent beam. The beam doesn't have to be SF beautiful, but I want to stay away from nasty holes, lumps, rings and slots.


The M6 is the closest thing I've found to this. It seems the only cons to the M6 are the perfectionist beam at the expense of throw and the cost. I'm not opposed to a modded mag (2C or 2D) if it will run on primaries and has better throw than the M6. But I haven't prowled here long enough to "get" the specifics of what it will take to get there. But I have prowled long enough to know that it doesn't seem very easy for me to figure out the details of where and what to buy.

OTOH, the specifics of getting an M6 are very straightforward. And I love the SF flippable red lens on my 6P and would absolutely get one for the M6.



<sigh>

We'll see....


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2007)

BSBG said:


> A Surefire M6 is expensive, but it seems that it always works...
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a big flame war, but anyone have any constructive thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


 
If you can afford it, buy it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a quick question - is there an easy to install rechargeable pack for the M6 that would have a comparable runtime to primaries? Thank you.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 26, 2007)

Been thinking about getting one myself...have been for a few years, actually  Plenty of other lights I can pick up for general use - the M6 would just be kept as a tough, bright, reliable light for when I need it (things going bump in the night, etc). Because it would be sitting around a lot, primaries are ideal, which is one of the reasons I'm not too keen on the 10X. Plus, you're not getting a nice chunk of HAIII aluminium with the 10X :naughty:

Does anyone know when the M6 was first released?

Of course, as I quickly find myself becoming a Surefire collector, I'll probably end up with one and never use it at all...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## FlashInThePan (Aug 16, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Just a quick question - is there an easy to install rechargeable pack for the M6 that would have a comparable runtime to primaries? Thank you.


 
Yeup. It was made by js, but they're no longer available. They'll pop up from time to time on the Buy/Sell/Trade (B/S/T) forums, and they're unquestionably worth the money.

The rechargeable M6 pack replaces the M6's battery holder with a group of (shrinkwrapped?) NIMH cells that drops right into the body of the light. The beauty is that hidden inside is a _regulator_, so you get beautiful, _consistent_ white light for the entire life of the charge. The runtime is about the same as with primaries (19 minutes on high, if I remember correctly). The only downsides are that the pack needs to be recharged every 2-3 months, and mentioned before, they're nearly impossible to find. The last few I've seen have sold in the $150-$200 range. That's expensive, but they pay for themselves after about 15-20 uses - and they give you *much* nicer light while you're using the M6!

Can you tell I'm a fan? =)

- FITP


----------



## Grox (Aug 16, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Just a quick question - is there an easy to install rechargeable pack for the M6 that would have a comparable runtime to primaries? Thank you.



Lumens factory have an alternative lamp assembly for the M6 - you put in 6 rechargeable 123s (protected unless you know what you're doing or are foolish) and then drop in the assembly. It's called the HO-M6R.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 17, 2007)

ugrey said:


> .... Rechargeable batteries self discharge over time.


li-ion rechargeables are known for having a low self-discharge. Disadvantage is that li-ion rechargeables are expensive. You could always buy six li-ions. One set 0f three inside the flashlight and one set of three as a spare that you charge as soon as you think the first set is half discharged.



powernoodle said:


> Everyone has an opinion or three, but my favorite in this class is a stock Magcharger with WA 1160 bulb. Its a 30 second mod, and puts out as much light, (_to my eyeballs anyway_), as a Mag85 without the hassle of having to assemble one. Costs less, and comes with a factory charger.
> cheers


 
MC with WA1160: 
Bi-Pin *WA 01160:* 5.0v 3.45a @ spec (327 b-lumens) / 6.0v (618 b-lumens)

Mag85:
Bi-Pin *WA 01185:* 9.6v 3.15a @ spec (817 b-lumens) / 10.8v (1234 b-lumens)

You most certainly notice the difference between stock MC+1160 and Mag85. But I agree that the stock MC upgraded with 1160 is an easy to charge flashlight. I have both and like 'm both.

iapyx


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 17, 2007)

I have both an M6 and an M4. I grab the M4 way more often because:

* I was able to put a clickie switch on it.
* Fits my hand better.
* Low output lamp outputs are not that different for my purposes.
* I'd rather replace 4 batteries than 6.

But give me a clickie switch for the M6, and I'd carry it instead of the M4.


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 17, 2007)

mdocod said:


> When you look at some of the other consumer grade products available for the price of an M6, it does start to look incredibly foolish. Amazes me that SureFire can get away with it. I honestly feel like they are selling a price tag on a lot of their upper end gear.
> 
> Think of it this way...
> 
> ...


 

Does a piece jewelry include a $400 Gatlight??? lol

Maybe I'm just SF biased, but I believe that any product from SF is worth buying.however I"m not an ubersmart Torch Mod person, so I like doing what I do best (making stickers) then spending my money on flashlights that you ubersmart Torch Modders make! 


Mayo


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Aug 17, 2007)

How many of the items above have an unconditional LIFETIME WARRANTY


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 26, 2007)

I have fought and fought the M6 bug...and even now that I make decent money can't get myself to drop $300 on a flashlight, then dump 6 lithiums in it. 

Its pretty sad when im walking around at night thinking...''wow if I had a M6, I could light that up right there''

and today while I was watching Hitman and some kids a few rows back were doing shadow puppets with the projector I thought ''man, how awesome would it be to unleash 500 lumens into their eyeballs''

Haven't posted in a while..but the Flasholic bug never dies =)


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 26, 2007)

SureFire M6 is like a sportscar, hot, flashy and attention-getting. Like an exotic sportscar, the M6 might not get the best "gas" mileage, but then again, people don't buy either one for the economy factor. The WOW factor cannot be denied.

A friend of mine saw the price of the M6 on the website and quietly asked me if I really paid that much for it. I jokingly replied that if you have to ask...


----------



## js (Nov 27, 2007)

EV_007,

With the MN15 installed, the M6 becomes very economical. See my X-LOLA link in my sigline.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 27, 2007)

I already have the LumensFactory HO-M3T Bulb.....I've heard its good for about 2.5hours??? Is this True?

I FINALLY DID IT! I bought an M6 earlier tonight!

I have so many Surefires and Finally will have the Big Daddy to round out the collection!
Paid $259.00! used


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 27, 2007)

Cost is the major factor in all this. If you are going to use it every night for 20 minutes, that would be 6 x $1.70 = $10.20 a night. If you are loaded, get an M6. However, if you are normal (relatively, this is CPF), then it will prove too expensive to feed. You will find yourself with a very nice flashlight that you dare not use because you know how much it costs.

I think a Mag85 or ROP with Sanyo Eneloops are the best solutions. Self-discharge rate is only 10% over 6 months, 15% over the year. If you are using your flashlight less frequently than this, you're in the wrong hobby. I carry my 2D ROP almost everywhere with me, and I am not afraid to use it. This is because, when I get home, I can plug in my FiveMega charging adapter and recharge for (almost) free.

I found the Medium Orange Peel Reflector to be a good compromise. The beam is almost flawless, and with a good balance of throw/spill. I have the cammed FiveMega version, so more spill is just a head-twist away (beam doesn't stay as pretty though).

Oh yes, and a ROP/Mag85 is brighter, for longer than an M6.

What it comes down to really is cost. Bear in mind that yu could build a ROP and Mag85 for the cost of an M6.


----------



## BSBG (Nov 27, 2007)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I already have the LumensFactory HO-M3T Bulb.....I've heard its good for about 2.5hours??? Is this True?
> 
> I FINALLY DID IT! I bought an M6 earlier tonight!
> 
> ...



Congrats on the M6. 

The LF HO M3T is only good for 80 to 90 minutes in the M6. It falls between the MN15 and MN20 in terms of output and power consumption.

How ironic - I started this tread months ago, now I am answering questions in it...


----------



## leukos (Nov 27, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Just a quick question - is there an easy to install rechargeable pack for the M6 that would have a comparable runtime to primaries? Thank you.


 
The quick answer is no (though js has something in the works), but if you are happy to use the MN15 in your M6, you can easily make it rechargeable with four RCR123's and two CR123 dummies. Just use a multimeter to figure out which positive terminal does not connect to the negative terminal directly above it on your MB20 and put the two CR123 dummies in those slots. Essentially your MN15 will be running off two parallel stacks of 2x RCR123's.


----------



## BSBG (Nov 27, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Just a quick question - is there an easy to install rechargeable pack for the M6 that would have a comparable runtime to primaries? Thank you.



Fivemega is selling an extension and a sleeve for using 2 of AW's C cells, a pretty simple rechargeable option.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you guys for the answers. 
I decided to build a 2C M*g mod with comparable output/runtime, but much cheaper. I know it's not so beautiful as the M6 or so bomb-proof, but it will be my poor-man's M6 . No doubts, if I had the money to buy and feed the M6, I wouldn't think twice about it. 

The 2 C-cell fivemega conversion looks good though... I wonder if D-cells would fit? (probably not)


----------



## lebox97 (Nov 27, 2007)

there are several SF M6 R-Pack options - but they can be difficult to get a hold of...

below pic - 
left side is MB20 primary pack w/ new cells and MN21 (15 min $$ diminishing runtime) - right side is HD R-Pack w/ fivemega bipin and Phillips 5761 (60 min of regulated rechargable output)


----------

